# Air Pump & PVC loop for fishroom. please advise



## mveale

hi,

I purchased an airpump for my fishroom









Hi Blow 80 Pond Air Pump Ref: HP80
Exhaust Air Flow Rate: 80 Lt/min
Voltage: AC100/120/220~240 
Power consumption - 71w 
Frequency - 50/60 Hz

I am planning to build a loop from pvc pipe around the ceiling of the fishroom
and then connect the airline for up to 30 tanks to the loop using these manifolds









However, from reading around
http://www.tedsfishroom.com/wp/fishroom/air-system

"...When installing the air plumbing, think about loops. Air pressure is maintained evenly in a system that does not have any dead ends. My room has a large bisected loop. The loop goes completely around the room and a pipe runs across the center of the room connecting opposite sides of the loop. I used 3/4″ pvc for the plumbing. This is another area of savings over a regenerative blower, which uses 2.5″ pvc adn fittings. The cost difference between plumbing the air with 3/4″ vs/ 2.5″ PVC is significant."

So does this mean that with my pump i will have to use 2.5 inch PVC, or can i build a loop out of 3/4" with my pump, which isnt a linear piston pump, but instead a linear diaphram pump.

Has anyone any experience with this.. i'd love to use a loop of smaller diameter, but i have the pump already so i will work around this..

Hope you can help


----------



## BillD

I was told that a blower uses single run whereas a linear pump needs a loop. I don't know if it is in fact true, or why it would make a differece. Some people use 1/2"pipe, but bigger is better. I don't see why you couldn't use central vac pipe which is much cheaper, other than the thin wall might be difficult to screw into without leaks.


----------



## nick a

Your pump will do fine with 3/4 PVC. Regenerative blowers are completely different beasts.

A loop is the best choice. A huge benefit from the loop is that adjustments to one valve will not affect all the others.

Use some type of flexible hose to connect your pump to the loop. This will eliminate any chance of vibration noise etc....

Purchase plastic pipe hangers ---this will make your project much easier to install.

Glue is not absolutely required for lower pressure apps but I still like to use it anyway.

Calculate where/how many valves you want and install them, then clean out all debris before before putting up the pipe. Add several spares --- now is the time to do it :thumb:

Use standard Schd 40 PVC pipe--the thicker wall vs cheaper pipe allows you a better chance of installing your valves properly. Some folks just drill (I'm a drill & tapper :roll: ) for 1/8" NPT valves an *R* drill bit is recommended--a 21/32" bit will work in a pinch for a very tight fit or a 11/32" for a slightly sloppy fit.

With hangers:









If you've got a sink/work area, drop a leg down with a ball valve. Hook up some flexible tubing and use this to help you when you're bagging fish etc..... 8) 









HTHs


----------



## Toby_H

I've just created a fish room... and have recently bought a large capacity air pump to supply air to the entire room...

I've yet to set it up so this is not from experience... but I have asked talked to a number of people (local and internet) who have such air supplies in their fish rooms...

I've been told that a loop around the room is essential... but do not put valves/taps into the loop... Instead make a PVC "U" coming down from the loop... across... then back up into the loop... put the taps/valves in this U... The extra U helps to maintain equal pressure throughout the system.


----------



## nick a

The loop itself will do all that's necessary to balance the flow. The "U" is not required (it's nothing more than a redundant loop). What the "U" WILL do for you (as you can see in the 2nd pic) is to put a row (or rows==could be multiple "U"s on your down legs) of valves within easy reach for lower tier tanks.


----------



## Toby_H

Originally I planned to loop the room... then come down from the loop with T's...

I was told that the loop around the room will ensure each T has equal pressure... but the pressure within the T will greatly vary...

Using the U's instead of T's will keep the pressure balanced in the U itself...

Again, this is what I've learned through research, not experience, so I cannot vouch for the information personally, although it made sense when it was explained to me...


----------

